# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [VB6] FarCry 2 Windows 7 Fix [ Source ]

## NiTrOwow

Sup flokes,

I brought myself FarCry 2 for pc while steam deals and installed the game. And after a few minutes i discovered that it was not supported for windiws 7. 
So i could not try online gameplay. What is pretty sad, because steam said it was supported for Vista/Seven. 
But it is not supported on win7 and vista. MP and (Custom maps) did not work at all.

So i did some research and found a solution and made this simple fix for it.

Note: This fix only works for the steam version and the default installation path of the game. If you do a non-steam custom installation path it wont work.

Screenshot:


Download source:
http://wss-data.com/uploads/FC2WIN7FIX.zip

Mirror:
See Attached File.

Best Regards,
NiTrOWow

----------


## Nightwalker83

Cool! I've wanted to know how to make an app to interact with a game on Steam! I have created non-Steam version tool now I can create the Steam version tool too.

----------


## NiTrOwow

> Cool! I've wanted to know how to make an app to interact with a game on Steam! I have created non-Steam version tool now I can create the Steam version tool too.


I always check the registry and if i find useful stuff, then i'll use it like i did with this program.
I did malware research for about 1 year. And steam phishers also seem to use it. And then replace the original steam.exe with a fake one that just logs in the real steam..exe with -login username password parameter.

One last thing that i want to make is a custom encrypted Steam account manager. With the parameter i shown you above. All encrypted in one master data-base. Maybe i will make it this summer. Don't know, i am really busy atm fixing computers and working in the local computer shop/store.

If i finish the program i'll post it here  :Smilie: 

Regards,
NiTrOwow

 :wave:

----------

